# 1994 LK3054 hitch picture



## PJdumpert (Jun 14, 2013)

I am looking for a picture of the 3 point hitch that should be on a 1994 LK3054 Kioti tractor. Can someone that has one take a picture for me? I am going to see the previous owner and want to make sure I get all the pieces.


----------



## PJdumpert (Jun 14, 2013)

I got a hitch.
Now the left brake pedal sticks, I disconnected the lincage and it sticks in the housing, how di I fix this?


----------

